

The TechStars Reality TV Show - jeffreymcmanus
http://www.bloomberg.com/tv/shows/techstars/

======
jeffreymcmanus
Brad Feld, Dennis Crowley, Fred Wilson, Mark Suster and Gary Vaynerchuk will
be mentors. Fred has some camera time in the trailer.

This will be interesting. I can see the benefit in television exposure
although I've always been hesitant to turn the companies I run into
entertainment.

